# Supermercado de Walmart Opens



## crab.claw (Jun 13, 2008)

Interesting...

http://www.myfoxphoenix.com/dpp/news/walmart_supermercado_061009


----------



## cubanfisher (May 15, 2009)

Apparently theres one here in Houston ... ive never seen it


----------



## kyle2601 (Oct 23, 2008)

*I see*

Walmart has just helped them cross the border that much quicker!!!!!!!!
I can hear them coming now!


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

a string of Hispanic supermarkets?

I think Walmart is behind the times - Fiesta has been here for years.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

How about a ****** Mart? Oh, then that would be just racist on the part of Wal-Mart.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

Do ya'll hear that sucking sound??

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## fish&game (Aug 4, 2008)

Crazy, I just don't get somethings!! They already have a mexican isle! 

lol Speckle, I agree!!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

oh, goody, just what civilization needs - another wal-mart.


----------



## MaddMarlin (Jun 8, 2009)

Man, I hope theres one of those mexican pan flute bands when you walk in... 

"Wal-Mart, your source for cheap plastic ****"


----------



## Tricky Matt (May 8, 2008)

The Supermarket near my house has been Spanish-Speaking for over 10 years.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Tricky Matt said:


> The Supermarket near my house has been Spanish-Speaking for over 10 years.


X2!!


----------



## dwhite (Jul 11, 2007)

Ridiculous....agree with you mike...we have anything based around causasions then its purely racist but other ethnicities can have whatever the hell they want and its not racist. No im not racist, have a ton of friends who arent white, but it gets old seeing this stuff.


----------



## Little-bit (Oct 19, 2005)

Moo-Cho Grassy Hiney de Wallmart!


----------



## corykj (Oct 30, 2008)

MaddMarlin said:


> Man, I hope theres one of those mexican pan flute bands when you walk in...
> 
> "Wal-Mart, your source for cheap plastic ****"


we have perubian flute bands @ the wally-martinez on greenwood and spid


----------



## devildog7 (Sep 3, 2007)

For the record, only gringos call other gringos, gringos. 
We call them gavachos or bolillos.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Who's "we"?


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> Who's "we"?


the people that you cracka's stole this land from puto! that's who.


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

so devildog7 is a native american?


----------



## hardhead34 (Sep 6, 2007)

think someone got their feeling hurt:walkingsm


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

where else you gonna get buy a cow head with the hide already removed ?


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

Gilbert said:


> the people that you cracka's stole this land from puto! that's who.


Wouldn't have happened if Gen. Santa Anna would have posted a few gaurds during nap time.:texasflag


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

hardhead34 said:


> think someone got their feeling hurt:walkingsm


----------



## devildog7 (Sep 3, 2007)

We, are non-******

My sister in-law is a native american (F.O.R.) from the Sioux nation and she feels the same way.


----------



## hardhead34 (Sep 6, 2007)

Lol now that's funny right there....:fish:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

devildog7 said:


> We, are non-******
> 
> My sister in-law is a native american (F.O.R.) from the Sioux nation and she feels the same way.


We are all non gringos unless we cross the border.


----------



## Capt. Dustin Lee (Jan 16, 2006)

This is what is funny to me, how many isles can you get out of stuff you need to make Mexican Food? Tortillas, rice, beans and cheese. Taco shells, onions and tomatoes. Oh let's not forget the meat department with cow heads, tripe, Fajitas and cow tongue. I only see about 3 isles needed and that's including an organic isle for the tree huggin spansh folks. Maybe a party isle for the beer and pinatas. LOL Just picking on my spanish buddies here.

Capt. Dustin Lee
Fish'N Addiction Guide Service
www.TexasBigFish.com
www.MatagordaBayFishingGuide.com

Team Brown Lures, Hookset Marine, Kubala Kustom Rods, Midcoastproducts.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

dwhite said:


> Ridiculous....agree with you mike...we have anything based around causasions then its purely racist but other ethnicities can have whatever the hell they want and its not racist. No im not racist, have a ton of friends who arent white, but it gets old seeing this stuff.


Yesterday I went to an English Pub had a Guiness and Fish & Chips.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

many of the mainstream american grocery producers and stores are already satisfying the hispanic community.

i was making a soup the other day and needed some canned corn, canned beans, diced tomatoes, and so forth for the recipe.

when i was in the store, i noticed that many of the american brands (libby's, etc) had the contents of the product in both english with the spanish description underneath:

yellow corn ... _maiz amarillo_, black beans ... _frijoles *****, _and so on. it doesn't really matter to me as long as i get my corn, and my beans, and my maters.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Yeah, they're all bending over backwards to cater to people that refuse to assimilate to our culture. It's all about the $$.
If i have a choice between 2 products, I'll pick the one that's in all English even if it costs more.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> Yeah, they're all bending over backwards to cater to people that refuse to assimilate to our culture. It's all about the $$.
> If i have a choice between 2 products, I'll pick the one that's in all English even if it costs more.


why should they have to assimilate to your culture? hwell:


----------



## Pablo (May 21, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> Yeah, they're all bending over backwards to cater to people that refuse to assimilate to our culture. It's all about the $$.
> If i have a choice between 2 products, I'll pick the one that's in all English even if it costs more.


Amen, bro. Greenie sent.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

There are only a few small time "mom and pop" retailers left since the Walton onslaught began. This should help WalMart in running the rest of them out of business.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

I can see this one headed for "The Jungle" before the day is thru.


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

*A Tejano Version*

Don't go too far south. Wally is working on a Chistmas gift. Check him out!!! 




LOL



corykj said:


> we have perubian flute bands @ the wally-martinez on greenwood and spid


----------



## 8seconds (Sep 20, 2005)

ZenDaddy said:


> Yesterday I went to an English Pub had a Guiness and Fish & Chips.


Did ya speak with a Cockney Accent whilst you was there Guv' ner?


----------



## PasadenaMan (Dec 5, 2007)

pg542 said:


> There are only a few small time "mom and pop" retailers left since the Walton onslaught began. This should help WalMart in running the rest of them out of business.


Yall should really watch the Wal-Mart South park episode.
That episode says it all about wall mart. You cant go there and not spend less than a hundred bucks.


----------



## hardhead34 (Sep 6, 2007)

Well if we moved to their country would they change the lables on their products for us? would they open up special stores for our needs, bend over backwards to give us what we need i think not!!!!


----------



## KIKO (Oct 24, 2006)

*Native Americans*

Unless you see a Mexican that is 6' tall, with geen or blue eyes, they are Native Americans. They might be Aztec, Apache, Huichol or Chichimeca. They are all from Turtle Island.



devildog7 said:


> We, are non-******
> 
> My sister in-law is a native american (F.O.R.) from the Sioux nation and she feels the same way.


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Timemachine said:


> I can see this one headed for "The Jungle" before the day is thru.


I say before noon. rs


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

hardhead34 said:


> Well if we moved to their country would they change the lables on their products for us? would they open up special stores for our needs, bend over backwards to give us what we need i think not!!!!


so.....the early settlers that came over adapted to what was already going on here in North American?


----------



## HUSTLETOWN5591 (Feb 9, 2008)

*why dont ya....*

move there and find out?:smile:



hardhead34 said:


> Well if we moved to their country would they change the lables on their products for us? would they open up special stores for our needs, bend over backwards to give us what we need i think not!!!!


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> so.....the early settlers that came over adapted to what was already going on here in North American?


As a matter of fact YES they did. The settlers hunted the same woods, fished the same streams, s&%t in the same woods as the natives did.


----------



## Fubar (Jun 10, 2005)

Where are we going to put the next one?

At this rate, those men died in vain.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> so.....the early settlers that came over adapted to what was already going on here in North American?


did you just call yourself a "settler"? :rotfl: :rotfl: :brew:


----------



## Fish-a-mon (May 21, 2004)

forget Walmarto, they don't have the best marinated fajita's, but La Michaciano does.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> so.....the early settlers that came over adapted to what was already going on here in North American?


of course, gilbert. sheesh, don't you know anything?

when the white european settlers came over to the "new world," they worked extremely hard to assimilate seamlessly into the civilization of the american indian, and to respect and accept the native american's language and customs.


----------



## pg542 (Oct 9, 2006)

Fish-a-mon said:


> forget Walmarto, they don't have the best marinated fajita's, but La Michaciano does.


.....I don't know....I think I like Matamoros better.....but that's just me....


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I always get a good chuckle when someone tries to compare what's happening today to the settlers and Indians. It shows just how desperate they are for an excuse.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

MEGABITE said:


> I always get a good chuckle when someone tries to compare what's happening today to the settlers and Indians.


i see. would you like to explain the difference to the rest of the class, mr. megabite? :smile:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> when the white european settlers came over to the "new world," they worked extremely hard to assimilate seamlessly into the civilization of the american indian, and to respect and accept the native american's language and customs.


And then they proceeded to steal their land, and kill as many of them as they could...


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Bocephus said:


> And then they proceeded to steal their land, and kill as many of them as they could...


apparently my sarcasm isn't obvious to everyone.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> i see. would you like to explain the difference to the rest of the class, mr. megabite? :smile:


500 years!!!!


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> i see. would you like to explain the difference to the rest of the class, mr. megabite? :smile:


Surely you must be joking, right? (or trolling) haha


----------



## hardhead34 (Sep 6, 2007)

?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mike77015 said:


> 500 years!!!!


is your name mr. megabite? and besides, you didn't raise your hand. :smile:


----------



## hardhead34 (Sep 6, 2007)

All this talk is making me want some tacos for lunch lol


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> did you just call yourself a "settler"? :rotfl: :rotfl: :brew:


no dork. I am from this continent.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> I always get a good chuckle when someone tries to compare what's happening today to the settlers and Indians. It shows just how desperate they are for an excuse.


history repeats it self no?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

No. haha


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

why not?


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

MEGABITE said:


> No. haha


 that's not an explanation.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Is that you two got? PUH-LEEEEZ. Talk about 1 lame excuse. FAIL


----------



## hardhead34 (Sep 6, 2007)

HUSTLETOWN5591 said:


> move there and find out?:smile:


Why dont you and when you get there drink the water:biggrin:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

you have something better?


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

There is no excuse for catering to foreigners that refuse to learn our language. We've been over this, remember?


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> why should they have to assimilate to your culture? hwell:


I really didn't want to get involved in this discussion but wow, what a statement. I guess everyone is owed the opportunity to come to America, the modern day mecca of entitlement, affirmative action, government welfare, and where every illegal alien (regardless of race), I mean modern day "immigrant", can check their personal responsibility at the border. All "immigrants" should be entitled to free healthcare, free educations for their children, and free governmental assistance with whatever they need. Oh, and by the way, we, the hard working American taxpayer, should be expected to foot the bill for it all and not say a word. Actually, we should all be honored that we are being forced into giving away most of our undeserved, ill-gotten earnings, in the form of federal income taxes. Really, don't you think that it's more important that we keep the crack dealing, car burglarizing, teenage impregnating, dope smoking, unemployed, gang bangers in business? After all, all of this excessive wealth that the average American has is the direct result of that evil American system known as capitalism, what an evil concept. We should also make it a requirement that all legal American citizens begin speaking everyone elses language so that the "immigrants" don't have to actually learn English. How out of touch for me to expect that someone from another country would have to actually assimilate into our culture when they decide to break the law by coming here illegally. Maybe you have forgotten that this is still, even if only for a short time, the United States of America. We speak English, not Russian, German, Portuguese, Italian, etc... I'm sick of hearing how everyone who comes here is just an "immigrant", fact is, no they are not. There are plenty of illegals, maybe even most of them, who don't want to assimilate into our culture and become Americans. They simply come here to work, send money home, and laugh their arses off at the self serving, idiot Americans who cater to them all day every day. What a joke.

Please disregard my post if your statement was intended as sarcasm.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> There is no excuse for catering to foreigners that refuse to learn our language. We've been over this, remember?


once again, we have no language.

http://lmgtfy.com/?q=official+language+of+the+united+states


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> the people that you cracka's stole this land from puto! that's who.


We didnt steal this land dipchit we won it... Remeber the battle of San Jacinto ?


----------



## hardhead34 (Sep 6, 2007)

Amen. brother....:cheers:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Declaration of Independence? English.
Constitution is in English
Bill of Rights? English
All gov't business conducted in English
English is the de facto language like it or not.
Just because our gutless lawmakers are too wishy washy to declare it so, doesn't mean it isn't.

What language you typing in, Glibert? haha
Start typing all in Spanish and see how far that gets ya. LOL


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

Lets leave Levi Johnson out of this discussion. No reason to be hatin on teen impregnators. None, whatsoever.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> is your name mr. megabite? and besides, you didn't raise your hand. :smile:


No just the class clown.:biggrin:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

rockyraider said:


> I really didn't want to get involved in this discussion but wow, what a statement. I guess everyone is owed the opportunity to come to America, the modern day mecca of entitlement, affirmative action, government welfare, and where every illegal alien (regardless of race), I mean modern day "immigrant", can check their personal responsibility at the border. All "immigrants" should be entitled to free healthcare, free educations for their children, and free governmental assistance with whatever they need. Oh, and by the way, we, the hard working American taxpayer, should be expected to foot the bill for it all and not say a word. Actually, we should all be honored that we are being forced into giving away most of our undeserved, ill-gotten earnings, in the form of federal income taxes. Really, don't you think that it's more important that we keep the crack dealing, car burglarizing, teenage impregnating, dope smoking, unemployed, gang bangers in business? After all, all of this excessive wealth that the average American has is the direct result of that evil American system known as capitalism, what an evil concept. We should also make it a requirement that all legal American citizens begin speaking everyone elses language so that the "immigrants" don't have to actually learn English. How out of touch for me to expect that someone from another country would have to actually assimilate into our culture when they decide to break the law by coming here illegally. Maybe you have forgotten that this is still, even if only for a short time, the United States of America. We speak English, not Russian, German, Portuguese, Italian, etc... I'm sick of hearing how everyone who comes here is just an "immigrant", fact is, no they are not. There are plenty of illegals, maybe even most of them, who don't want to assimilate into our culture and become Americans. They simply come here to work, send money home, and laugh their arses off at the self serving, idiot Americans who cater to them all day every day. What a joke.
> 
> Please disregard my post if your statement was intended as sarcasm.


this was a deep gut hook here :slimer: :cheers:


----------



## HUSTLETOWN5591 (Feb 9, 2008)

*I WILL....*

Right after you do ....and tell them how much you hate their culture....:biggrin:



hardhead34 said:


> Why dont you and when you get there drink the water:biggrin:


----------



## hardhead34 (Sep 6, 2007)

yea he hit the nail right on the head it about sums it all up...:clover:


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> Declaration of Independence? English.
> Constitution is in English
> Bill of Rights? English
> All gov't business conducted in English
> ...


en espanol. it get's translated so your mexican hatin *** can read it.  :rotfl:


----------



## swifty (May 13, 2005)

Bocephus said:


> And then they proceeded to steal their land, and kill as many of them as they could...


Amen Bocephus. And let's don't forget about every last Buffalo they (Settlers) killed....I don't believe it was assimilation at all - it was more like, get out of my way, it's mine for the taking. :headknock

Now back to the Walmart BS....

swifty


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

jmack said:


> We didnt steal this land dipchit we won it... Remeber the battle of San Jacinto ?


it was stolen. claiming land you never owned is stealing and then fighting for it to officially claim it is even more funny. sink your boat.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

*lol*

what's funny is that China is laughing about all this since they pimp Wal Mart!

How come in the "country" Wal Mart is the place to hang out for the "country" folk? :biggrin:


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

rockyraider said:


> I really didn't want to get involved in this discussion but wow, what a statement. I guess everyone is owed the opportunity to come to America, the modern day mecca of entitlement, affirmative action, government welfare, and where every illegal alien (regardless of race), I mean modern day "immigrant", can check their personal responsibility at the border. All "immigrants" should be entitled to free healthcare, free educations for their children, and free governmental assistance with whatever they need. Oh, and by the way, we, the hard working American taxpayer, should be expected to foot the bill for it all and not say a word. Actually, we should all be honored that we are being forced into giving away most of our undeserved, ill-gotten earnings, in the form of federal income taxes. Really, don't you think that it's more important that we keep the crack dealing, car burglarizing, teenage impregnating, dope smoking, unemployed, gang bangers in business? After all, all of this excessive wealth that the average American has is the direct result of that evil American system known as capitalism, what an evil concept. We should also make it a requirement that all legal American citizens begin speaking everyone elses language so that the "immigrants" don't have to actually learn English. How out of touch for me to expect that someone from another country would have to actually assimilate into our culture when they decide to break the law by coming here illegally. Maybe you have forgotten that this is still, even if only for a short time, the United States of America. We speak English, not Russian, German, Portuguese, Italian, etc... I'm sick of hearing how everyone who comes here is just an "immigrant", fact is, no they are not. There are plenty of illegals, maybe even most of them, who don't want to assimilate into our culture and become Americans. They simply come here to work, send money home, and laugh their arses off at the self serving, idiot Americans who cater to them all day every day. What a joke.
> 
> Please disregard my post if your statement was intended as sarcasm.





Gilbert said:


> this was a deep gut hook here :slimer: :cheers:


No Gilbert...that wasn't a gut hook, that was him gutting & gilling you !


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Bocephus said:


> No Gilbert...that wasn't a gut hook, that was him gutting & gilling you !


moron. know what trolling is? read my post. its been working.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Fubar said:


> Where are we going to put the next one?
> 
> At this rate, those men died in vain.


*I'm ready.. Put me in coach !*


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> it was stolen. claiming land you never owned is stealing and then fighting for it to officially claim it is even more funny. sink your boat.


Funny, That is what is happening to me on Bolivar as we speak.


----------



## hardhead34 (Sep 6, 2007)

HUSTLETOWN5591 said:


> Right after you do ....and tell them how much you hate their culture....:biggrin:


FYI I don't hate their culture my grandma was a immigrate from germany but she came here the legal way and is a tax paying american citizen and learned to speak english........:work:


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

> Funny, That is what is happening to me on Bolivar as we speak.


Mother Nature took it away, not the evil GLO.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Mike77015 said:


> Funny, That is what is happening to me on Bolivar as we speak.


but it isn't funny though is it.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

MEGABITE said:


> Mother Nature took it away, not the evil GLO.


No, Mother Nature did'nt take it. The property is still there Mother Nature took some of their property and they are taking mine.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> but it isn't funny though is it.


Yeah sometimes listening to the BS is Funny, the end result isn't though.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Its still all of Wal-Marts fault for this.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Gilbert said:


> Its still all of Wal-Marts fault for this.


I declare Kroger as the caucasian grocery store.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Mike77015 said:


> I declare Kroger as the caucasion grocery store.


Well dont come to Baytown..


----------



## Nokillbill (Nov 27, 2006)

when your at kroger pick me up spme toilet papper........i like the rollo gigante


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

jmack said:


> Well dont come to Baytown..


By the way, That was a joke.


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

Nokillbill said:


> when your at kroger pick me up spme toilet papper........i like the rollo gigante


I think if you press 1 that would be Charmin Mega Roll.....


----------



## hardhead34 (Sep 6, 2007)

It made me laugh ha ah ha


----------



## hardhead34 (Sep 6, 2007)

Walmart sucks anyway there meat dept is a joke and so is produce we try to not even go to that rat hole.....


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

MEGABITE said:


> Declaration of Independence? English.
> Constitution is in English
> Bill of Rights? English
> All gov't business conducted in English
> ...


http://englishfirst.org/elcenezo/elcenizoglobe.htm

*Texas town makes Spanish official*


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Mike77015 said:


> By the way, That was a joke.


Well Kroger was where I used to go because it was the only store left in Baytown where everone spoke english but not anymore. I dont shop in Baytown amymore I stop at another store on my way home from work now.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

InfamousJ said:


> http://englishfirst.org/elcenezo/elcenizoglobe.htm
> 
> *Texas town makes Spanish official*


You mean Tejas.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

InfamousJ said:


> http://englishfirst.org/elcenezo/elcenizoglobe.htm
> 
> *Texas town makes Spanish official*


Is it too late to route the border fence to their North? haha


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

I could'nt care less about all of this wal-mart stuff. I have plenty of Hispanic friends that would drop what they are doing to come help me out with something. As I would do for them.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Mike77015 said:


> I could'nt care less about all of this wal-mart stuff. I have plenty of Hispanic friends that would drop what they are doing to come help me out with something. As I would do for them.


Nobody said there is not good hispanic people out there. People are just tired of others trying to turn the U.S.A. into Mexico... Or at least I am !


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

jmack said:


> Nobody said there is not good hispanic people out there. People are just tired of others trying to turn the U.S.A. into Mexico... Or at least I am !


AMEN!! Well said. :texasflag


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

jmack said:


> Nobody said there is not good hispanic people out there. People are just tired of others trying to turn the U.S.A. into Mexico... Or at least I am !


Yeah, I know what you mean. There are bad apples in a nationalities. I do have to say that I have very few Black friends, but it is not a prejudice thing it is I dont frequent the same places as them. I do have 1 or 2 and that is it.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Gilbert said:


> why should they have to assimilate to your culture? hwell:


I noticed that this thread along with most business in the US and the rest of the world is being conducted in English...go figure.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Mike77015 said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean. There are bad apples in a nationalities. I do have to say that I have very few Black friends, but it is not a prejudice thing it is I dont frequent the same places as them. I do have 1 or 2 and that is it.


I understand completely.. It seems more and more I see with the younger croud that it is now the "cool" thing to do to try to act as ghetto as possible. I cant stand to be around anyone that acts this way no matter what their ethnictisity is.


----------



## HUSTLETOWN5591 (Feb 9, 2008)

*GUERO MENSO....*

La razon que estamos escribiendo en ingles, es porque si escribimos en espanol, ustedes no entienden....



notthatdeep said:


> I noticed that this thread along with most business in the US and the rest of the world is being conducted in English...go figure.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

HUSTLETOWN5591 said:


> La razon que estamos escribiendo en ingles, es porque si escribimos en espanol, ustedes no entienden....


Press 1 for english and 2 to disconnect.


----------



## Cartman (Jun 18, 2008)

Sounds like a good place for ICE to set up shop.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Cartman said:


> Sounds like a good place for ICE to set up shop.


Along with all the Home Depots.


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

A couple of years ago I helped three families find houses. They didn't speak a word of english. I had to hire a translator to go with me to every meeting and the closing. I asked why they didn't find someone that spoke their language.

They told me..."We could't find a Korean Realtor".....


----------



## hardhead34 (Sep 6, 2007)

Well sounds to me like a good business deal learn ya some korean and you can be the first korean speaking realitor lol


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

jmack said:


> I understand completely.. *It seems more and more I see with the younger croud that it is now the "cool" thing to do to try to act as ghetto as possible.* I cant stand to be around anyone that acts this way no matter what their ethnictisity is.


I was at the Toyota Center this past weekend with high school graduations and the future is a sad one.


----------



## Fubar (Jun 10, 2005)

jmack said:


> Nobody said there is not good hispanic people out there. People are just tired of others trying to turn the U.S.A. into Mexico... Or at least I am !


EXACTLY!!!!! I.E...WALMART.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> I was at the Toyota Center this past weekend with high school graduations and the future is a sad one.


Yes sir I think you are right.. It blows my mind how they think looking and acting as ghetto as possible actually makes them look cool.. If they only knew how ignorant they looked..


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

hardhead34 said:


> Well sounds to me like a good business deal learn ya some korean and you can be the first korean speaking realitor lol


LOL!!! My wife's been trying to teach me spanish for 14 years but my brain is too old.

Get this though, my 8 yr old son speaks english, spanish and CHINESE. When a winner emerges from WWIII, he'll be prepared.


----------



## hardhead34 (Sep 6, 2007)

Sounds to me you got you one well prepared young man. He is very ready for our melting pot society...:spineyes:


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

I say that if the White and Black Americans would get off their butts maybe just maybe the Mexicans wouldn't be over here taking all these hard working Americans jobs. :spineyes: 
Besides if everybody Acted American and similated then nothing would get done, period. Americans have gotten too accustomed to handouts they'd rather sit at home and let the hard working folks buy thier food and pay the rent. 
I'm gonna go ahead and cover my bases by sayin not all Americans are lazy, just most of them.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

Speak for yourself.


----------



## devildog7 (Sep 3, 2007)

Where is the love?


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Northsider said:


> I say that if the White and Black Americans would get off their butts maybe just maybe the Mexicans wouldn't be over here taking all these hard working Americans jobs. :spineyes:
> Besides if everybody Acted American and similated then nothing would get done, period. Americans have gotten too accustomed to handouts they'd rather sit at home and let the hard working folks buy thier food and pay the rent.
> I'm gonna go ahead and cover my bases by sayin not all Americans are lazy, just most of them.


And what you seem to be forgetting is a lot of them come here, learn the system and then they too are sitting there waiting for there government hand out.


----------



## hardhead34 (Sep 6, 2007)

X-2 Megabite Everything i have is bacause i earned it nobody gave me anything. When me or my family get's sick and goes to a dr i pay for it with my insurance that comes out of every check


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Thene they have a kid or twelve, stay on government assistance and become democrats and vote people like Barry Obama into office...


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

hardhead34 said:


> X-2 Megabite Everything i have is bacause i earned it nobody gave me anything. When me or my family get's sick and goes to a dr i pay for it with my insurance that comes out of every check


Same for me.. But they get their healthcare for free.. It just that you and I pay for it which in turn make our health care coast more..


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

jmack said:


> And what you seem to be forgetting is a lot of them come here, learn the system and then they too are sitting there waiting for there government hand out.


I haven't forgotten and I know they milk the system. Just like all the legal American citizens that choose to stay at home and get supported off the sweat of my back. Meagabite I am speaking for myself and if you're implying I don't work hard you're wrong hoss. I'm no desk jockey like most folks I make a living with my back and earn every penny I make but supporting others burns me up to no end.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

Mike77015 said:


> How about a ****** Mart? Oh, then that would be just racist on the part of Wal-Mart.


They already have plenty of these. They're call *Sears. *


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mike77015 said:


> I declare Kroger as the caucasian grocery store.


i do not like wal-mart, period, but i would actually think that most of you bigots and racists would be pleased that the hispanics now have their *own* wal-mart, and that maybe now they'll stay out of *your *wal-mart.

sometimes you guys crack me up.


----------



## hardhead34 (Sep 6, 2007)

LOL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}


----------



## Timemachine (Nov 25, 2008)

slopoke said:


> They already have plenty of these. They're call *Sears. *


Now that's funny stuff right there no matter which culture you are in. With 20,000+ greenies you don't need more but I'm gonna give 'em anyway.:brew2:


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> i do not like wal-mart, period, but i would actually think that most of you bigots and racists would be pleased that the hispanics now have their *own* wal-mart, and that maybe now they'll stay out of *your *wal-mart.
> 
> sometimes you guys crack me up.


MC calm down it was a joke, keep reading down the post to where I say that. Pop a cold one and relax let the blood pressure come on back down a little bit, don't want to pop that vein on the forehead!!!!!


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> i do not like wal-mart, period, but i would actually think that most of you bigots and racists would be pleased that the hispanics now have their *own* wal-mart, and that maybe now they'll stay out of *your *wal-mart.
> 
> sometimes you guys crack me up.


Gotta admit that is kind of funny. You have a major coporation that is catering specifically to one ethnic group and nothing being said about it. I make one joke about Kroger's becoming a caucasian store and I am a bigot and racist.... "Cant we all just get along" HAHAHAHA


----------



## hardhead34 (Sep 6, 2007)

I wouldn't worry about it i knew you was messing around and im sure everyone else felt the same way lol it's kind of fun to stir the pot though..


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Mike77015 said:


> MC calm down it was a joke, keep reading down the post to where I say that. Pop a cold one and relax let the blood pressure come on back down a little bit, don't want to pop that vein on the forehead!!!!!


you've been around here awhile and should know me well enough by now. i'm just a roue. i don't take much of anything too seriously, and certainly not you silly bigots and ********. y'all entertain me for the same reason archie bunker entertained me. :smile:

and the post wasn't really directed at you, anyway. did you happen to see the smiley face at the end of that post?


----------



## Mike77015 (Dec 27, 2007)

mastercylinder said:


> you've been around here long enough and should know me well enough by now. i'm just a roue. i don't take much of anything too seriously, and certainly not you silly bigots and ********. :smile:
> 
> did you see the smiley face at the end of that post?


I was just worried about you big guy, did'nt want you having a stroke on my account.


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

Y'all are killin me. :rotfl:


----------



## rex cars (Jul 8, 2007)

What i find interesting is when i lived in canada, things were in french and english. Here things are in english and spanish. But when i lived in venezuela everything was in spanish. Duality is a waste of resources.


----------



## THEPISTONHEAD (May 7, 2009)

corykj said:


> we have perubian flute bands @ the wally-martinez on greenwood and spid


Man I hate that place......nothing like hearing all the commercials over the pa system in Spanish. I always have to check to make shure im still in America.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

hardhead34 said:


> X-2 Megabite Everything i have is bacause i earned it nobody gave me anything.


imagine that.....me too and I'm a *******. :rotfl: its not all free rides for everybody. sad4sm


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

Gilbert said:


> why should they have to assimilate to your culture? hwell:


Because this is the USA, NOT Mexico, that is why. We don't ask them for English grocery stores and for them to speak English in Mexico.


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

slopoke said:


> They already have plenty of these. They're call *Sears. *


Apparently you haven't been to the Sears on North Shepherd.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

notthatdeep said:


> Apparently you haven't been to the Sears on North Shepherd.


Or once again in Baytown..AKA The New New Mexico.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

Solid Action said:


> Because this is the USA, NOT Mexico, that is why. We don't ask them for English grocery stores and for them to speak English in Mexico.


why do you care so much? i don't really care if the label is written in greek. i just want to get my groceries, go home, and cook up a nice meal for my friends and loved ones.

y'all get too worked up about the meaningless things in life.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

Solid Action said:


> Because this is the USA, NOT Mexico, that is why. We don't ask them for English grocery stores and for them to speak English in Mexico.


your late. :work:


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> y'all get too worked up about the meaningless things in life.


Having our country takin over by illegals my be meaningless to you but its not to me.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

jmack said:


> Having our country takin over by illegals my be meaningless to you but its not to me.


it's been happening for millennia, and you're not going to stop it, either. no empire - not even the great roman empire - could prevent its own demise. nothing lasts forever.

life is short. enjoy your life and quit car*pping your pants over the little stuff.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> it's been happening for millennia, and you're not going to stop it, either. no empire - not even the great roman empire - could prevent its own demise. nothing lasts forever.
> 
> life is short. enjoy your life and quit car*pping your pants over the little stuff.


I'm not crapping my pants and once again to some of us its not little stuff. Illegals have a huge negative impact on our social services and economy.


----------



## Mr.M (Sep 3, 2004)

*comment*



dwhite said:


> Ridiculous....agree with you mike...we have anything based around causasions then its purely racist but other ethnicities can have whatever the hell they want and its not racist. No im not racist, have a ton of friends who arent white, but it gets old seeing this stuff.


Gets old reading comments like this as well!!


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

Mr.M said:


> Gets old reading comments like this as well!!


Its true there is a double standard in this country.


----------



## sea sick (Feb 9, 2006)

all this reading has made me hungry, i'm bout to go to jack in the box, get me a yumbo yack with chezze and a larsh coca lol


----------



## PiratesRun (Jun 23, 2004)

I would check it out if they had one here. I love Fiesta. And Fiesta has all kinds of diffent foods. Ever been to a Hong Kong market here in Houston. Love it too. Spread your wings you may find another world out there and enjoy it.


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

notthatdeep said:


> Apparently you haven't been to the Sears on North Shepherd.





jmack said:


> Or once again in Baytown..AKA The New New Mexico.


No, I haven't. Not lately. Should I avoid those, just like Wallyworld? On the other hand, there's nothing like goin' to tha store, and seein' Tha Show! :slimer:


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

sea sick said:


> all this reading has made me hungry, i'm bout to go to jack in the box, get me a yumbo yack with chezze and a larsh coca lol


Ah chingado, now that's funny. :biggrin:


----------



## CoastalSpecial (Mar 4, 2006)

I'm still confused as to why people are angry Texas was "stolen" from them. An argument can be made that Mexico is better today because of the US. A decent percentage of their economy is predicated on monies sent from Mexican workers in the US, etc., etc., etc.

I have no problem with Mexicans, I just view the victim attitude akin to sitting in a restaurant you don't like while eating and *****ing about not liking it.


----------



## Northsider (Feb 19, 2008)

CoastalSpecial said:


> , I just view the victim attitude akin to sitting in a restaurant you don't like while eating and *****ing about not liking it.


As long as is wasnt Mexican food restaurant, its all good. 
:biggrin:


----------



## Two Headed Dog (Jun 4, 2009)

*Guess it's time to move*

out of the Heights. How's Shilo's? Or is this the right Matt?


----------



## Two Headed Dog (Jun 4, 2009)

*Hey Gilbert!*

If the noble descendents of the once mighty, now vanquished, Mayan tribe hadn't been sleeping you'd of keep at least another 5 years. Count your blessing the minute you cross that river you know you're in a 3rd World Country.


----------



## Two Headed Dog (Jun 4, 2009)

*And how was it?*



ZenDaddy said:


> Yesterday I went to an English Pub had a Guiness and Fish & Chips.


 Nothing like the English to devise 100 ways to cook greasey food.


----------



## rvj (May 14, 2006)

*?*



Mike77015 said:


> Yeah, I know what you mean. There are bad apples in a nationalities. I do have to say that I have very few Black friends, but it is not a prejudice thing it is I dont frequent the same places as them. I do have 1 or 2 and that is it.


 what places would that be?


----------



## slopoke (Jul 10, 2005)

ZenDaddy said:


> Yesterday I went to an English Pub had a Guiness and Fish & Chips.


That wouldn't be the one over by Cinco Ranch, would it? Love that place! Great food, fine-lookin' waitreses, and English beer on tap! If we had a 2cool evening gathering there, I could bring ya'll a real-live Englishman....er uh....Naturalized American.....for entertainment! :dance:


----------



## LandPirate (Jun 5, 2009)

Is it Wal Mart or Wally Martinez?


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> why do you care so much? i don't really care if the label is written in greek. i just want to get my groceries, go home, and cook up a nice meal for my friends and loved ones.
> 
> y'all get too worked up about the meaningless things in life.


MC, I appreciate your insight into the realities of life but I can't believe that any American would espouse "just going along and getting along" when it comes to preserving the borders, language, and culture of their beloved nation. What would the world be like today if everyone had your outlook on life and evolution throughout history? Would Hitler have taken over Europe and exterminated even more people if every American had your perspecitive on life? The underlying premis of this thread isn't about the ability for you to still cook dinner despite what language your canned goods are in. Its about preserving the sovereignty of our great nation. To some of us, this still means something. I respect the Hispanic culture a great deal, I even feel priviliged that we have so many cultures represented here in Texas (Czeck, German, Hispanic, etc...). This has nothing to do though with this country being converted into a foreign land. Many great American's fought and died for this country, the English speaking, hard working, self preserving version of it that so many ultra liberal red diaper doper babies completely hate. We are all Americans first and foremost and if we lose sight of that, we are all in deep trouble. Please don't give me the "I'm just an antagionist" response and laugh it off as one of your "drumming up deeper thought" posts. I would really like to hear what you believe when it comes to the importance of preserving our borders, language and culture. Again, I do respect your insight as I believe that you are a very intelligent guy, maybe misguided at times, but intelligent none the less.


----------



## jmack (Dec 7, 2006)

rockyraider said:


> MC, I appreciate your insight into the realities of life but I can't believe that any American would espouse "just going along and getting along" when it comes to preserving the borders, language, and culture of their beloved nation. What would the world be like today if everyone had your outlook on life and evolution throughout history? Would Hitler have taken over Europe and exterminated even more people if every American had your perspecitive on life? The underlying premis of this thread isn't about the ability for you to still cook dinner despite what language your canned goods are in. Its about preserving the sovereignty of our great nation. To some of us, this still means something. I respect the Hispanic culture a great deal, I even feel priviliged that we have so many cultures represented here in Texas (Czeck, German, Hispanic, etc...). This has nothing to do though with this country being converted into a foreign land. Many great American's fought and died for this country, the English speaking, hard working, self preserving version of it that so many ultra liberal red diaper doper babies completely hate. We are all Americans first and foremost and if we lose sight of that, we are all in deep trouble. Please don't give me the "I'm just an antagionist" response and laugh it off as one of your "drumming up deeper thought" posts. I would really like to hear what you believe when it comes to the importance of preserving our borders, language and culture. Again, I do respect your insight as I believe that you are a very intelligent guy, maybe misguided at times, but intelligent none the less.


Amen ! Very well said !!


----------



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

Amen x2, rr. 

Lets hear some 'deeper thoughts' about this from MC.


----------



## ZenDaddy (May 22, 2004)

8seconds said:


> Did ya speak with a Cockney Accent whilst you was there Guv' ner?


Certainly. Even tipped the barkeep a few shillings for his troubles!


----------



## Mr.M (Sep 3, 2004)

mastercylinder said:


> *why do you care so much? i don't really care if the label is written in greek. i just want to get my groceries, go home, and cook up a nice meal for my friends and loved ones.
> 
> y'all get too worked up about the meaningless things in life.*




Now that's very well said!!!!!


----------



## Mr.M (Sep 3, 2004)

*HAHAH*



mastercylinder said:


> it's been happening for millennia, and you're not going to stop it, either. no empire - not even the great roman empire - could prevent its own demise. nothing lasts forever.
> 
> *life is short. enjoy your life and quit car*pping your pants over the little stuff.*


Thats 2Funny!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Solid Action (May 21, 2004)

rockyraider said:


> MC, I appreciate your insight into the realities of life but I can't believe that any American would espouse "just going along and getting along" when it comes to preserving the borders, language, and culture of their beloved nation. What would the world be like today if everyone had your outlook on life and evolution throughout history? Would Hitler have taken over Europe and exterminated even more people if every American had your perspecitive on life? The underlying premis of this thread isn't about the ability for you to still cook dinner despite what language your canned goods are in. Its about preserving the sovereignty of our great nation. To some of us, this still means something. I respect the Hispanic culture a great deal, I even feel priviliged that we have so many cultures represented here in Texas (Czeck, German, Hispanic, etc...). This has nothing to do though with this country being converted into a foreign land. Many great American's fought and died for this country, the English speaking, hard working, self preserving version of it that so many ultra liberal red diaper doper babies completely hate. We are all Americans first and foremost and if we lose sight of that, we are all in deep trouble. Please don't give me the "I'm just an antagionist" response and laugh it off as one of your "drumming up deeper thought" posts. I would really like to hear what you believe when it comes to the importance of preserving our borders, language and culture. Again, I do respect your insight as I believe that you are a very intelligent guy, maybe misguided at times, but intelligent none the less.


Seriously, you are wasting your time trying to argue with him. He has no reason for his beliefs and I can't understand why someone of his age, on a fishing/hunting/generally conservative board comes up with such nonsense. He is either having a grand time jacking with everyone or he is completely insane. Don't waste your time or your thoughts on him.


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

rockyraider said:


> MC, I appreciate your insight into the realities of life but I can't believe that any American would espouse "just going along and getting along" when it comes to preserving the borders, language, and culture of their beloved nation. What would the world be like today if everyone had your outlook on life and evolution throughout history? Would Hitler have taken over Europe and exterminated even more people if every American had your perspecitive on life? The underlying premis of this thread isn't about the ability for you to still cook dinner despite what language your canned goods are in. Its about preserving the sovereignty of our great nation. To some of us, this still means something. I respect the Hispanic culture a great deal, I even feel priviliged that we have so many cultures represented here in Texas (Czeck, German, Hispanic, etc...). This has nothing to do though with this country being converted into a foreign land. Many great American's fought and died for this country, the English speaking, hard working, self preserving version of it that so many ultra liberal red diaper doper babies completely hate. We are all Americans first and foremost and if we lose sight of that, we are all in deep trouble. Please don't give me the "I'm just an antagionist" response and laugh it off as one of your "drumming up deeper thought" posts. I would really like to hear what you believe when it comes to the importance of preserving our borders, language and culture. Again, I do respect your insight as I believe that you are a very intelligent guy, maybe misguided at times, but intelligent none the less.


as you well know, rocky, i always respect your thoughts and ideas. however, either you're missing my point, or i'm not getting my point across.

i am very aware of the history of our world, our great nation, and our great state. i know that many great men have fought and died to preserve our freedom and our way of life. i have relatives who fought in ww ll, and my own father served in korea.

ideally, i, like you, would love to preserve our borders, our language, and our culture, and i remember fondly and sentimentally the way life was, but the fact is, that's not happening anymore, and it's not going to happen.

i was a child of the 60's growing up in small town texas. my dad had a job for life with a modest income, and he went to work everyday to put food on the table and shoes on his kids. mom stayed home as a housewife to care for us kids. we had a nice little brick house with two modest cars in the driveway. early on, i went to all-white schools because the schools weren't even integrated around here until i was in the 6th grade. there were very few hispanics in town, and all of the minorities that did live here lived in one area of town and didn't stray from that area of town. when we went to the movies, there were only white kids at the movies. when we went to the grocery with mom, there were only white people at the grocery. we rode our bikes to school and didn't even lock up our bikes, and we didn't even usually lock the doors on our house when we were away. i guess you could say that i had an ideal and idyllic "wonder years" kind of childhood.

but that's the way it was. it is no longer that way, and it probably never will be that way again. nothing stays the same forever, and regardless of what you do to try to discourage change, you're not going to do it.

i'm as disturbed as most of you are that illegal aliens are flooding across our borders unchecked and having a dramatic effect on our once white-bread way of life, but _our _government is doing virtually nothing to stop it. and it's not just our government. this immigration of different races, religions, and cultures into what once were mostly homogeneous societies is happening in free democratic countries all over the world, and it's going to continue. hispanics, muslim middle-easterners, and orientals are immigrating to this country in record numbers.

again, nothing stays the same forever. and again, i don't like it anymore than any of you do, _*but that's what it is*_. and, unlike most of you, i accept it for what it is, and i'm not going to lose sleep over what it isn't, or what it once was. i think what most of you want is something that is not realistic. i'm a realist.

and rocky, you can't compare this mass immigration of hispanics and hispanic culture into our country with what hitler did in europe. there's no comparison.


----------



## John Galt (Aug 6, 2006)

Gilbert said:


> the people that you cracka's stole this land from puto! that's who.


Y'all weren't doing much with it. If the immigration/GDP/industrial production figures are accurate, y'all STILL aren't doing much with the land.


----------



## monkeyman1 (Dec 30, 2007)

Northsider said:


> I say that if the White and Black Americans would get off their butts maybe just maybe the Mexicans wouldn't be over here taking all these hard working Americans jobs. :spineyes:
> Besides if everybody Acted American and similated then nothing would get done, period. Americans have gotten too accustomed to handouts they'd rather sit at home and let the hard working folks buy thier food and pay the rent.
> I'm gonna go ahead and cover my bases by sayin not all Americans are lazy, just most of them.


the racist diatribe got pretty boring about the 4th page. but northsider summarizes my thoughts. hispanics are generally a hard-working, family-oriented and frugal people. on the other hand, we americans seem to get more lazy as the years go by. we won't do the work that hispanics do, much less for the amount of money they earn doing it. our divorce rate is somewhere in the neighborhood of 50%. and i'll bet we dine out more than any other race in the U.S.

so walmart is capitalizing on capitalism - hispanics eat at home and bring a sack lunch...simple economics it seems to me. this is a different arguement than "english only", etc. it's about a company recognizing their market and targeting it. nothing racist about it all, imo.


----------



## rockyraider (Feb 1, 2006)

mastercylinder said:


> as you well know, rocky, i always respect your thoughts and ideas. however, either you're missing my point, or i'm not getting my point across.
> 
> i am very aware of the history of our world, our great nation, and our great state. i know that many great men have fought and died to preserve our freedom and our way of life. i have relatives who fought in ww ll, and my own father served in korea.
> 
> ...


MC, thank you for providing your insight, I agree with almost everything that you said. My only point of contention with your views is that I just don't have the ability to stand quietly by and accept things as they come simply b/c our corrupt politicians won't do the work that they are elected to do on our behalf. If we wish to preserve our borders, language, and culture, we, the hard working American middle class, have unite and make our voices heard and demand change. This is easily talked about but very hard to put into action. Either way, I completely understand where you are coming from and thank you for your insight.

PS - I agree that you can not compare immigration with Hitler and that was in no way my intent. I was actually trying to bring to light how dangerous a pacifist attitude can be and how we should not just accept all change without some level of scrutiny. Some things are worth preserving and protecting, even if it means having to fight for them.


----------



## goldie (Nov 17, 2008)

MEGABITE said:


> Yeah, they're all bending over backwards to cater to people that refuse to assimilate to our culture. It's all about the $$.
> If i have a choice between 2 products, I'll pick the one that's in all English even if it costs more.


I agree with you Mega, I try to buy AMERICAN every chance I can.
from food and clothing , automobiles, etc !

If we could just get the rest of the UNITED STATES to do the same
we might get our arse out of the hole we are all in.

UNITED WE STAND !!! and to be united IMO we should atleast all speak the same language !( ENGLISH) just so we can all understand each other,
other wise we are divided.


----------

